# Bass guy needs leader advice



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

So, I'm a bass fisherman in the muskingum lakes area and I throw a lot of big swimbaits for bass. Over the last few years I've lost a few to muskies and would like to stop that from happening as often. I've read up a little bit and have basically decided on 80-100# fluorocarbon leader material with double sleeve crimps. My questions are where do you guys buy your materials? Is it o.k. to connect directly to the hook on one end and just crimp in a loop on the other end with no swivel or ring then tie my mainline directly to the loop formed in the leader? Most of the baits I use are soft plastic with the line running through the body, tied direct to a treble hook either under or on top of the bait.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

You will have to experiment with your lb test, keep in mind the leader and terminal tackle will greatly effect your baits action, go with the 80 lb for starters make the leaders in different lengths to try, some guys use the crimps some tie, I would use at least one swivel to reduce line twist. Berkley makes some stranded coated leaders you may try that are light weight.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You don't need wire. Buy a spool of 50lb Berkley Big Game. Tie 12" directly to main line with a surgeon's knot, add a snap to the end.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.stealthtackle.net/

I get all my leaders pre-made from Stealth, and never ever had a failure. They tie and crimp, with a spot of super glue. gm


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

gamblerman said:


> http://www.stealthtackle.net/
> 
> I get all my leaders pre-made from Stealth, and never ever had a failure. They tie and crimp, with a spot of super glue. gm


I've been looking at that site, and will probably buy my components from them, but I want to build them myself because each swimbait I'm throwing is gonna require different lengths and rigging. These line thru soft swimbaits are going to have to be the most creative. The design on them is made so the line passes through a tube in the nose and exits either through the belly or the back. It's then tied directly to a treble hook. The advantage is that when you hook a fish, the bait slides freely up the line so the fish doesn't have as much leverage to throw the hook when jumping and head shaking. My issue is that if a musky gets that one single treble hook in its mouth, the line is right there on its teeth. I throw either 17# flouro or 20# mono for my mainlines. They both normally hold up fairly well, but I still loose a couple every year due to bite offs. Springtime at places like salt fork, Piedmont and Leesville can get really expensive...


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

www.lurepartsonline.com and Janns Netcraft are also good sources. gm


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

What do you plan to do with those muskies you catch?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ol'Bassman said:


> What do you plan to do with those muskies you catch?


Let 'em go! I'm not one of "those" guys. I have a lot of fun catching them, and I brag about them, I'm just tired of losing my "hard to get" swimbaits. I lost one last year that cost me $50 on eBay. They haven't made them in about 10 years, so finding them in good shape (soft plastic) is hard and pricy. I bought a "lot" of swimbaits this winter just because it had 2 of those baits in the lot. Those 2 cost me a bunch of allowance....


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I got into musky fishing in a similar way as you did. I got tired of being bit off and losing baits to some mysterious underwater monster. That was up until I caught my first musky and realized there were muskies in the lake I was fishing. Then I started boning up on the tackle I needed to catch more of them. I started talking to fishermen that were targeting muskies and seeing what they used and soon after joined SOMA56. Now muskies are the only freshwater fish I target.

Here's what I do on typical leaders. I use 130 lb fluorocarbon. I use a lighter to mushroom the tag end of the line before I crimp the sleeve in place. I do not tie knots. I do this at both ends with a ball bearing swivel at one end and a stay-lock snap at the other end. I have never lost a fish due to leader failure and I use the same leader on Tarpons. I use 12" leaders for casting bucktails, crank baits, bull dawgs, etc. I use 30" to 48" leaders when trolling for muskies and 72" for Tarpons. I make and use 6" steel leaders for jerk, glide and swim baits. My main line is 65 to 80 lb super braid. You will also need a very large net, long neck pliers and a good bolt cutter just to get started. 

If you think you will be saving money on baits with musky leaders all I can do is ROF & LMAO!! All the really good proven musky baits seem to average $50 each and they are like candy. You will need to save money by making your own leaders so you can afford to buy more musky baits.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not going into musky fishing. I'm trying to protect my bass baits.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> I'm not going into musky fishing. I'm trying to protect my bass baits.


I said the same thing. lol


----------

